# I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation field.



## ysmonyog (Jul 7, 2010)

CPU-i5 750
RAM-4x 2GB Corsair
Monitor- upto Rs. 7500
PSU- at least 550W good brand as per availability in Chandigarh.
Mobo- Intel DP55WB or MSI P55 GD80.
GPU- Unable to decide (can it be 9800GT ?)
If Intel Mobo is sufficient I can spend more on GPU but i want to have MSI mobo as i can OC or SLI if the need arises.
Please give suggestions specially for GPU.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*

budget please & also whats the exact parts needed?


----------



## ysmonyog (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*

Budget is 45K Maximum for all parts except printer and speakers. Also gaming is not a priority.


----------



## bobby23 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*

9800GT is outdated, I think the price of 9800GT is around 5000 (512MB Video Ram)-7000 (1GB)Rs, for the same price you can buy 512MB	GTS 250 around 7000Rs. From ATi I have no idea though.
Also when it comes to animation the CPU is more important than graphics card I suggest core i7 930.


----------



## ysmonyog (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*

i7 will be too costly. I think i5 750, being quad core with turbo boost, will serve the purpose. What is yr suggestion about motherboard with i5 750.
Can you give complete config with i7 with approx prices. I shall make up my mind and try to get computer loan from my employer.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A:
2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:
3. What is your MAX budget?
A:
4. Planning to overclock? 
A:
5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A:
6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A:
7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want?
A:
8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A:
9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
A:
10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A:
11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A:
12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A:
13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A:
14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A:


----------



## bobby23 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*

Ok here is the config and prices. The price varies from city to city hence just for indication:

1. Core i7-930	Rs.14,000 / Core i5-750 Rs.10,100
2. (for i7) MSI X58 Pro-E Rs.11300 / (both for i3) Intel DP55WG Rs. 8,100 / Asus P7P55-PRO Rs.11,500
3. Corsair 2*2 GB DDR3 Rs. 6400
4. Seagate	500 GB Rs. 1975
5. ATi 5750	1GB Rs. 8500
6. Corsair Power Supply 500W no idea about the price
7. Cabinet your choice

Total around Rs. 42,175 for i7-930 and Rs. 35000 - 39,000 for i3-750 both excluding monitor, psu and cabinet.


----------



## ysmonyog (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*

Thanks bobby23. I shall go with i7 but still confused over GPU as I do not know much about computers. I think your earlier suggestion for GTS250 was better as in general people do not recommend ATI (except FirePro and FireGL series) for Maya etc. Arena Multimedia personnal here at Chandigarh has also cautioned against ATI. He had suggested quadro FX580 but Autocad Maya website has termed it as not compatible whereas GTS250 has been shown as Tested OK. But at the same time 5750, being dx11, is more future proof and consumes less power too.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*

can you please fill the above questionaire so that we can suggest u a good config!


----------



## bobby23 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*

you can wait for nvidia's DX11 version cards, though not sure when they will come to India.


----------



## mavihs (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*

@ysmonyog
i would first suggest you to fill up the above questionnaire!
second i would tell you that most of the student, teachers & professionals are starting to using ATI cards as they provide VFM & more performance than NVidia currently at almost all budget level!
Also can you tell me which course you have enrolled your son into & which institute?


----------



## ysmonyog (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*

1. for my son who will be joining some Degree program in Animation and Multimedia/ Animation Specialist Program with ARENA/ZICA/MAYA. Gaming- Moderate.
2. No idea about possible alternate channels/products.
3. At present Max 45K wihtout UPS, speakers, Mouse, Keyboard, Optical Drive and printer.
4. May be yes, if needed.
5. Any suitable Windows.
6. 500GB at least.
7. No idea but i should be able to run the softwares.
8. Four (4)
9. Yes in 2002 (P4)
10. I need comp (for the purpose stated at ans 1) in March 2011 but my existing comp has crashed beyond repair and I need a PC right now which I want to build keeeping in view the future needs.
11. 3 years at least.
12. AMD -no,  but i do not know - why!
13. Chandigarh
14. Nil
So above are the answers. I could not copy/paste the questionnaire  to fill in the answers as i do have a PC and have been using my symbian mobile browser for internet.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*

Phenom II X6 1055T 2.8GHz @ 9.6k
Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H @ 4.6k
Corsair 4GB DDR3 1600MHz C9 Titanium @ 6.8k
MSI HD5770 HAWX 1GB GDDR5 @ 9.6k
Western Digital Caviar Black 500GB @ 2.7k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.8k
NZXT GAMMA @ 2k
BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 7.5k

Total - 46.6k


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*

^^ nice one. well i think OP can go with WD Blue to lower prices.


----------



## Vensanga (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*

+1 for Jaskanwar Singh configuration...but i think he is mentioning that he doesnt like AMD....great configuration for AMD though!!!!! and yes WD Blue will be available for 2k...


----------



## mavihs (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*



ysmonyog said:


> 12. AMD -no,  but i do not know - why!



you should have a reason, you can't dislike anything without any reason!


----------



## ysmonyog (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*

Thanks Jaskanwar Singh for the config and all of you for the opinions. 
Will there be any heating issue? If yes, pl give some cooling solution also. How much power it will consume under normal use?
ps. I said no to AMD because generally this is not recommended for 3D and Animation.


----------



## mavihs (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*



ysmonyog said:


> ps. I said no to AMD because generally this is not recommended for 3D and Animation.


are you kidding me, most of the ppl are recommending AMD these days, specially thuban(AMD 6 core proccy) as its really good for rendering purpose!


----------



## max_demon (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*

And yeah mordern Operating Systems make use of Graphics Performance for general day to day processing usage too like video transcoding, compiling, rendering etc etc  .. correct me if i am wrong


----------



## bkarankar (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*

I7 930 is good one


----------



## ysmonyog (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*

i7 930 @14K
Motherboard ??
GTS 250 @  7K
Corsair 4 GB DDR3 1600 @ 6.8K
WD Blue 500 GB @ 2K
Corsair 550W @ 4.7K
Case (as per availability) @2.5K
KB, Mouse, Case, Monitor, UPS - I shall use existing.
I have finalized the above (though over  budget) and searching for Mobo which can be OC automatically with minimum user interferance like in MSI P55GD80.
Thanks everybody for suggestions.


----------



## bkarankar (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*



mavihs said:


> are you kidding me, most of the ppl are recommending AMD these days, specially thuban(AMD 6 core proccy) as its really good for rendering purpose!


hey,

AMD X6 1090T is must Faster then Intel Core i7 i930.

I was using my i7 930 but my brother's new system is AMD X6 1090T. Its must faster and i am trying to exchange my system with my brother.

go for AMD.

Its really good. worth money and unbelievable performance.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*

wait 
x6 is faster in rendering and animation and all
core i7 930 rocks in gaming, x6 cant beat that in gaming


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*

^^ yes true. ok look here:

*i7 930:* fast. its damn fast. cost around 14k (X6 is same). mobo minimum cost is 10K+. can be OC to extreme level. 

*X6 1090T:* a bit slower than i7 930. beats i7 930 in threaded apps. looses badly in single threaded apps. can be OC in stock cooler to 3.8Ghz safely. but its biggest point is it can be used in even a 3k mobo without affecting performance. 

so OP should decide accordingly.

but my suggestion is go for X6 1055T. its cost below 10k & at 2.8Ghz. it is fast. its little slower than X6 1090T but spending over 4k just to get 400Mhz extra. 1055T makes a lot of sense. get 1090T if you can afford.


----------



## ico (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Phenom II X6 1055T 2.8GHz @ 9.6k
> Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H @ 4.6k
> Corsair 4GB DDR3 1600MHz C9 Titanium @ 6.8k
> MSI HD5770 HAWX 1GB GDDR5 @ 9.6k
> ...


I'd recommend this. This config is perfectly balanced for your son's work.


----------



## bkarankar (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> wait
> x6 is faster in rendering and animation and all
> core i7 930 rocks in gaming, x6 cant beat that in gaming


we tried this with GTA 4, and found X6 is much faster

---------- Post added at 12:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 AM ----------

yes, its great

---------- Post added at 12:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 AM ----------




ico said:


> I'd recommend this. This config is perfectly balanced for your son's work.


yes, its great


----------



## ysmonyog (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*

benchmark results at anandtech.com show even i5 750 competes with 1055T. More Wins than Loses and that too with marginal differences. There is, however, no test result for i7 930.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*

it sometimes depends on which game you are playing....does it stress the gpu more, does it uses more cores efficiently, does it prefer clock speed more and many other things.....overall i7 930 is meant for gaming...


----------



## bobby23 (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*

Since your son is into moderate Gaming AMD phenom II x6 1055T or 1090T is sufficient, the 1090T is just few frames below i7-930 in most of the games, and 1055T will without doubt run all the games and future games and performance even though below 1090T is a balanced buy for animation and gaming.


----------



## ysmonyog (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*

Bobby23 do you think Jaskanwar Singh's config will be better than yours for my purpose?


----------



## bobby23 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*

@ysmonyog yes his configuration is better since it's mostly for animation purpose the extra two cores in AMD x6 1055T will come in handy


----------



## ysmonyog (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*

I have today placed the order for the config suggested by Jaskanwar Singh - except monitor and with CM500W EXTREME PSU.
Thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*

^^

For PSU, opt for FSP Saga II 500W as your system is not-so heavy. Its pretty cheap and good too.


----------



## mavihs (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*



ysmonyog said:


> I have today placed the order for the config suggested by Jaskanwar Singh - except monitor and with CM500W EXTREME PSU.
> Thanks everyone for the help.


where have you placed the order(which shop or site)?
& you should have not gone for Extreme Power!


rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^
> 
> For PSU, opt for FSP Saga II 500W as your system is not-so heavy. Its pretty cheap and good too.


+1


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*

Change the psu order fast


----------



## ico (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*



ysmonyog said:


> I have today placed the order for the config suggested by Jaskanwar Singh - except monitor and with *CM500W EXTREME PSU.*
> Thanks everyone for the help.


Really bad choice. Please change it.


----------



## ysmonyog (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*

I had to cancel (for the time being) my full order on 15th itself due to sudden demise of my father that day.


----------



## ajayashish (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*

Well... i being working on 3d for almost 3-4 yrs i can say u dont need a very hi-fi GPU for ur machine. U can go for QuadroFX card as they are meant for Animation work and viewport rendering. But yes to be on a safer side i will advice to go with Nvidia cards as it will support both Max and Maya. For Rendering purpose u need a good processor and i will say stick to i7 if budget allows so. 

Also, AMDs are generally used in the animation industry, so don't have a negative feeling about AMD.

Also get a good cooling system as for rendering sometime u might have to keep your machine on for 3-4 days...


----------



## ysmonyog (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Phenom II X6 1055T 2.8GHz @ 9.6k
> Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H @ 4.6k
> Corsair 4GB DDR3 1600MHz C9 Titanium @ 6.8k
> MSI HD5770 HAWX 1GB GDDR5 @ 9.6k
> ...



Now my budget is very tight. I want to buy GPU a few months later. Pl suggest motherboard for 1055T with onboard graphics with 890 chipset (if it is better than 785 chipset).
Do Nvidia GPU support AMD motherboards? If yes pl suggest if GTX 460 will perform better?
And PSU for new setup?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*

^^ impossible. cheapest 890GX will be around 6.5k or so from Biostar. so stick to the board mentioned above. also currently only Zotac & Palit 460GTX avl here & both are bad. so wait for EVGA or go with HD5770/HD5850. keep PSU same. won't cause any problem.


----------



## ysmonyog (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*

Isn't MSI 890 GXM G65 (for 7.2K) a better board with onboard graphics? Then I can wait for EVGA 460GTX. For a better board I can spend upto 10K as, for the time being, I shall continue with my existing monitor, cabinet and even HDD so that the final setup, after about six months, should be a nice one.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*

not much difference in performance. as both are IGP. just it depends what games you'll run & at what resolution.


----------



## ysmonyog (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*

Phenom II X6 1055T
MSI 890GXM G65
Corsair 4GB DDR3 1600MHz C9 Titanium
WD Caviar Black 500GB
Corsair VX450W or 550W (
whichever available)

Now I am placing order for the above.
I shall wait for EVGA GTX460. I hope it will not have any compatiblity issue with the above.


----------



## ysmonyog (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*



ysmonyog said:


> Phenom II X6 1055T
> MSI 890GXM G65
> Corsair 4GB DDR3 1600MHz C9 Titanium
> WD Caviar Black 500GB
> ...



I have placed order for the above with lynx-india at chandigarh. However, I still want to be assured from digit community experts that the above set-up will be better than i5-750 with MSI-P55-GD80, other parts remain the same. Regarding level of animation etc. pl keep in view that my son will be just stepping into this field as a student.


----------



## ico (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*



ysmonyog said:


> However, I still want to be assured from digit community experts that the above set-up will be better than i5-750 with MSI-P55-GD80, other parts remain the same.


In a nutshell, Core i5-750 is slightly better than Phenom II X6 1055t if we talk about gaming. Games at the moment are not optimized for 6 cores.

Whereas as far as your son's work is concerned i.e. animation/rendering/video encoding etc., these applications would be GREATLY benefited by 1055t's extra two cores.

If we talk about the future, Intel will phase out socket LGA 1166 and X6 1055t will only get faster as more and more applications will utilize the extra cores.

Secondly, the motherboard which you have chosen - MSI 890GXM G65 has SATA 3.0 and USB 3.0 which you aren't getting with any of H55 chipset motherboard for Core i5-750 at the same price.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*



ico said:


> In a nutshell, Core i5-750 is slightly better than Phenom II X6 1055t if we talk about gaming. Games at the moment are not optimized for 6 cores.
> 
> Whereas as far as your son's work is concerned i.e. animation/rendering/video encoding etc., these applications would be GREATLY benefited by 1055t's extra two cores.
> 
> ...



i5 750 is much faster than X6 in gaming. X6 much better than i5 750 in rendering, so it comes whats more important.


----------



## ysmonyog (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*

Purchased from Lynx, Chandigarh on 16.08.2010.

x6 1055T @ 9.8k
MSI 890GXM G65 @ 7k
WD CB 500 GB @ 2.7k
Corsair 550VX @ 4.6k
Corsair 1600Mhz C9 2x2GB @ 6k
BenQ E2200HD (with HDMI cable)@ 8.6k
CM Elite 430 @ 2.5k
Logitech KB and Mouse @ 0.7k
HP F4488 Deskjet Copy/Scan/Print @ 3.7k
APC 600VA UPS @ 2k
(Prices without VAT)
Total 49.6k including VAT

GPU- kept pending for 6 months. Presently using onboard graphics.
Processor OC to 3.3Ghz on HSF with CnQ enabled.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*

congrats. price is excellent. specially the UPS & monitor.


----------



## mavihs (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*

so how do you find the RIG & how was your experience with Lynx?


----------



## ysmonyog (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*

@sam.shab  There is a correction - The monitor price does not include price of HDMI cable but I did not pay for that. It appears Lynx gave it as complementry for the whole package.

@mavihs  I didnt love my Rig initially as I was a bit inclined towards Intel. I purchsed AMD as everybody recommended it and have more knowledge as compared to me. For tasks such as office documents it appears to be at par with my earlier P4. May be because of CnQ it normally runs at 1 Ghz. It is,however, yet to be used for the purpose it was bought.

Lynx is OK but its Director is very much vocal and irritates. 
I placed my order on 12 Aug. They arranged everything by next day. I collected on 16th personally (I live in Ludhiana). They even assembled everything free of cost. It was a nice shopping experience.

But all these shops/dealers shut their eys and ears after selling. The next day, when I unboxed the printer, the paper feed tray got detatched from printer. One of the 'hinges' on which it moved was either not there or was broken. The Lynx people flatly refused to help and blamed me for the breakage, if any. I took up the matter with HP call center. They, without any question asked, gave me a Ticket No and asked me to get it replaced from the dealer against this ticket no. OR offered for repalcement of the Tray from Ludhiana Service Centre. I opted for the later and everyting is fine now.


----------



## mavihs (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*



ysmonyog said:


> @sam.shab  There is a correction - The monitor price does not include price of HDMI cable but I did not pay for that. It appears Lynx gave it as complementry for the whole package.
> 
> @mavihs  I didnt love my Rig initially as I was a bit inclined towards Intel. I purchsed AMD as everybody recommended it and have more knowledge as compared to me. For tasks such as office documents it appears to be at par with my earlier P4. May be because of CnQ it normally runs at 1 Ghz. It is,however, yet to be used for the purpose it was bought.
> 
> ...


you'll notice the difference once you start using its for the purpose you bought!
Also as i said its not recommended to buy from Lynx. look right in the start you have got this prob, think about the fute if you get any prob with your h/w.


----------



## ysmonyog (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*

@mavihs I dont remember when you cautioned me against Lynx!
But still Lynx is not bad. They quoted competetive rates, delivered in time and assembled the things. Moreover, they repaired my old PC, which was declared 'beyond repair' at Ludhiana. And that too for         Rs.500/-.
Lynx can be the best if its director becomes polite and concerned for customers.


----------



## ico (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*

lol, I have heard a lot about Amarbir. (Lynx's director)


----------



## ysmonyog (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*



ico said:


> lol, I have heard a lot about Amarbir. (Lynx's director)


 
He is just overconfident and proudy. The "I" factor in him is his problem. Can't speak politly. But he is a good employer. Defends his staff vis a vis customers but shouts mercilessely over them. 
Still he is a nice person.


----------



## acewin (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*

LOL, @ysmonyog, nVidia card on AMD mobo will be fine no issues.
animation maya etc etc... are proccy and core heavy apps so AMD without a doubt with 6 cores is better choice on intel i5, nVidia even with getting beaten down by ati cards steal performs better in these kind of rendering applications(even after 6 months when you are in position of buying a card better go with nVidia). For the purpose you have bought it will go good do not worry. 

non-service by shop these kind of issues happen often but no need to worry, most of the time you will find that they direct you direct away to the parts manufacturer's service center and IMO it is a better idea(Also my service center's experience has been better than shop's from where I bought), because most of the company offers free service while there is warranty and your printer is a HP printer, HP has quiet better reach every places due to number of sales they do.


----------



## rahul_digit (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*

hey guys i m a biggner in the field of 3D animation with very basic knowledge about the animation softwares i m planning to buy a desktop for running following softwares that r included in mi course

Softwares Covered:

• Adobe Photoshop™
• Adobe After Effects™
• Adobe Premiere™
• Adobe Sound Booth™

• Autodesk 3dsmax™
• Autodesk Maya™
• Autodesk Mudbox™

• Eyeon Fusion™
• Apple Final Cut Pro™
• Autodesk Matchmover™

+ i wana play games like Crysis, Battlefield Bad Company 2, Morden Warfare, Splintercell:Conviction, NFS Shift, BurnOut, Split Second
& i have all of these games right now with me the CD's r just kept in the covers accumilating dust coz i dont have a hardware to run these

plz suggest me a complete CPU+GPU config that "would not get outdated for at least 3 years" & yaa do suggest me weather for the use do i need a full HD display or the normal is enough

Mi budget is "max 35k" (complete including CPU+Display+keyboard&mouse+MS Xbox gamepad+a head set) BUT if that dosn't seems enough u can suggest me anything "below 45k"

i want a machine which would work flawlessly under any circumstances
& what so ever damn better then a "Dell Studio 15 with a ATI Mobility Readeon HD 5470 1GB" which was mi earlier choice

sorry for posting this query here but i was in need and thought u guys were already discussing this over here so any one of u could suggest me some thing acutlly i have selected this confi up till now any thing 2 add up guyz plz do tell me mi budget is "40k max"

Processor: AMD Phenom 965 Black Edition 3.4 GHz

Graphic Card: ATI Radeon 5670 (1 GB) (can suggest any other card which is better in the range of 10k)

Cabinate: Cooler Master Elite 310 or some thing basic form cooler master with 360 W

RAM: CORSAIR 4GB (2x2) 1600 MHz DDR3

HD: WD Caviar Black 500 GB

Mother Board: i want a mother board which would not get outdated soon enough at least i should be able to add up graphic cards form either of the brands NVIDIA or ATI


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*

^^ already answered in another thread. anyway, you made a good config buy heres some modification so it suites your apps:

Processor: Phenom II X6 1050T @ ~10k
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA880GM-US2H or any other Gigabyte 785G/880G based board @ below 5k (don't waste too much money on motherboard)
Ram: get the one you choose.
HDD: ok. nice choice there.
Graphics Card: get the newly launched GTS450 1Gb (reason is your apps will use CUDA & run faster & speed up the encoding. AMD isn't a very good choice until you going for Pro cards)
PSU: Corsair VX450 @ 3.7k (don't get Cooler Master or any other local PSU).
Cabby: any cabby you like. just return the stock PSU.


----------



## rahul_digit (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*

thankx a lot 4 ur reply but do tell me how do i need to improve over the above the above is costing me 30k

is the Phenom II X6 1050T @ ~10k a black edition .....? & the mother board u suggested is it SLI & Crossfire Compatible .....? coz i m afraid if the mother board gets out dated its very fatel 
neways why did u ask me to not go for a Cooler Master SMPS is it not ok i was going for a CM Elite 310 Cabinate with SMPS what do u say .....?

and i want 2 change the Graphic Card to XFX ATI Radeon HD 5770 (1GB) how is that ....? & i had selected the Processor 965 (3.4GHz) coz it was the best among its class of Black Edition Processors whats worng with it i just have a budget of "40K Max"


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*



rahul_digit said:


> thankx a lot 4 ur reply but do tell me how do i need to improve over the above the above is costing me 30k
> 
> is the Phenom II X6 1050T @ ~10k a black edition .....? & the mother board u suggested is it SLI & Crossfire Compatible .....? coz i m afraid if the mother board gets out dated its very fatel
> neways why did u ask me to not go for a Cooler Master SMPS is it not ok i was going for a CM Elite 310 Cabinate with SMPS what do u say .....?
> ...



you can improve by going for GTX460 1Gb.

no. 1050T isn't a BE. but its Overclock potential is terrific. can reach 3.5ghz easily. the board doesn't support Xfire or SLI as it have a single PCIeX16 slot.

why did you say its fatal if its outdated & doesn't support multi GPU solution? i didn't get you at all.

Cooler Master Extreme Power PSU lineup prone to damage. they blow up when put under load or even under normal usage. also i doubt Cooler Master will provide warranty on blown PSU. add to it, if a PSU goes up, chances are it'll damage the board, proccy & the graphics card which the manufacturer won't provide warranty as its damaged by spike.
if you go for the Real Power or Silent Pro, Corsair, Seasonic are better choice here.

XFX ---> always have heating issue. Rashi Peripherals, distributor treat customers badly & deny RMA mostly. its like kicking your own @$$.

HD5770 ---> no CUDA/PhysX. good for gaming but not so good when coming to animation use.

are you going to overclock? if yes than get the X6 1055T. even if you don't OC, X6 1055T suites your apps more. they need more thread, not more speed. also 965 is badly priced.


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*

just wondering, how much does a GPU like HD 5770 help in programs like Maya?How well do those softwares use the GPU?


----------



## rahul_digit (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*

@ranjan any thing would work with the gfx in Radeon 5000 or 4000 series of ATI or even the GT or GTX 400 series of NVIDIA but the only Problem is while rendering & the performance wont be optimum people just make it a big buzz and make others panic if any ones budget is lower then 40k he can build a pc for these requirments the only thing is it would not give the optimum performance and ofcourse it would be far better then going for a laptop with those usless gfx cards bundled with them if u have a low budget & if u have patience then any thing of the above cards would work for you Maya dosent requites a big rig to run on the only thing is u give me the software i would make it run over in the minimum system requirments if its just for Modeling while Texturing & Rendering is a serious affair thats where u need a powerful or at least a medium level gfx and the problem is some ATI models support these softwares (completely) while some dont the same is with NVIDIA dont worry 5770 is not a bad choice but u need to understand a lot as i m doing to get the right gfx card for ur apps


----------



## Piyush (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*



ysmonyog said:


> Purchased from Lynx, Chandigarh on 16.08.2010.
> 
> x6 1055T @ 9.8k
> MSI 890GXM G65 @ 7k
> ...



excellent purchase sir
i assure u that this rig will not disappoint u
the x6 u bought will surely give an upper hand on those rendering stuff
plus its more future proof than i5


----------



## rahul_digit (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*

Suggest me a Graphic Card & Mother Board which is both SLI & Crossfire compatible is such a thing exists (so that if im not satisfied with an ATI i would replace or add up an NVIDIA insted or vice a versa)

Can any one tell me that is it possible to run "2 gfx cards of different brands 2gather in a single CPU" thats like if i want 2 run an ATI Radeon HD 5770 (1GB) & for the other purpouses i would run some thing like NVIDIA any PhysX or CUDA supportive gfx card is this possible .........?


----------



## acewin (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*

yeah exists, but SLI works only for nVidia card and crossfire is only for AMD cards, you cannot sli or crossfire ati card with nVidia card. 
so the answer to your question is no


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*



rahul_digit said:


> @ranjan any thing would work with the gfx in Radeon 5000 or 4000 series of ATI or even the GT or GTX 400 series of NVIDIA but the only Problem is while rendering & the performance wont be optimum people just make it a big buzz and make others panic if any ones budget is lower then 40k he can build a pc for these requirments the only thing is it would not give the optimum performance and ofcourse it would be far better then going for a laptop with those usless gfx cards bundled with them if u have a low budget & if u have patience then any thing of the above cards would work for you Maya dosent requites a big rig to run on the only thing is u give me the software i would make it run over in the minimum system requirments if its just for Modeling while Texturing & Rendering is a serious affair thats where u need a powerful or at least a medium level gfx and the problem is some ATI models support these softwares (completely) while some dont the same is with NVIDIA dont worry 5770 is not a bad choice but u need to understand a lot as i m doing to get the right gfx card for ur apps




Sorry buddy but I did not understand a word....

I rephrase my question : How well so such software use the capabilities of a normal, non workstation, graphics card. 
We can always save $ and go for a 5670 over a 5770 *if* the 5770 does not make a *significant* difference, right?


----------



## Piyush (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*



acewin said:


> yeah exists, but SLI works only for nVidia card and crossfire is only for AMD cards, you cannot sli or crossfire ati card with nVidia card.
> so the answer to your question is no



IT IS POSSIBLE
new mobo featuring this technology are coming in markets
the tech name is FUSION

i recently saw an intel based mobo with this feature i.e. running two different cards


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*



piyush120290 said:


> IT IS POSSIBLE
> new mobo featuring this technology are coming in markets
> the tech name is FUSION
> 
> i recently saw an intel based mobo with this feature i.e. running two different cards



it is based on lucid hydra chipset.
fusion is not tech name. it is name given by msi to their mobos like big bang fusion. '
but it is totally useless. sometimes performance lower than individual cards.


----------



## ysmonyog (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*

May I ask a question in between?
How much (max) Processor temp can be considered as SAFE for 1055T with 890GXM-G65?
Where (and size) should I install aditional fan in my CM Elite 430 for better cooling and balanced inflow/outflow.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: I need help in building a PC  for my son (in 10+2) for beginners in animation fie*

IDLE: 30 or below. LOAD: 50 or below.


----------

